

Cyber attacks worry Davos elites - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/30925696

======
ggreer
This is off-topic, but I'm curious why your submission history contains so
many duplicates for the BBC's website.[1] Is there a reason both the .com and
.co.uk links are submitted for each article?

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jackgavigan](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jackgavigan)

